

New email from Steve Jobs: 'Life is fragile' - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-latest-email-to-a-fan-life-is-fragile-2010-4

======
eplanit
Geezus. Steve Jobs sends a terse, two sentence email wherein he states (very
un-eloquently) a basic and well-known truth of life -- and he's to be anointed
for Sainthood? Ask anybody who has faced mortality so closely. Yes, you learn
hard and fast that life is fragile.

I'm happy Steve survived his illness, and that he was able to get a
transplant. I'm happy that he's advocating a good cause. He's a very
successful and talented person, and historically noteworthy CEO.

There are a lot of good things to say about the guy. But come on, let's keep
perspective. Most people on this list would have written back with responses
at least (and very likely more) compassionate that Mr. Jobs did. The
phenomenon of Celebrity never ceases to amaze me.

------
petercooper
From the "not sure where I am on the autism scale" department.. it stood out
for me that Steve uses two spaces after periods in his e-mail. I even had to
go test Mail on the iPad to see if it allowed that (without autocorrection).
It does!

~~~
philwelch
On the iPhone, at least, "two spaces" autosubstitutes to "two spaces and a
period after the last word.

